# Vacation Help!



## 2rjs (Feb 2, 2004)

I am new to surf fishing. The past two years my family and I have spent a week of vacation at Myrtle beach. On the last trip I bought a cheap surf rod and got hooked on surf fishing. This year I would like to do a some more serious surf fishing. I have upgraded my tackle and would like to find a better place to fish. The problem is that I need to find a place that has activities that the women folk will enjoy and that still has decent surf action nearby. I had considerd Hatteras but it dosent have the activities for the whole family. Is there better places to fish in the Myrtle beach area other than piers?

Thanks

Rusty


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

During Fall the beach north of Cherry Grove Pier can account for some medium bluefish and flounder, but it's not garuanteed.

Evan


----------



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

id go to hatteras if you want to get suirous about surf fishing. Theres still alot you can do with the family. You can go on the ferry to ockracoke, Go to the wrightsbrother meusum, Go visit the light house. Or you could just go to myrtle beach but hatteras has much better surf fishing.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Sorry 2rjs, I was thinking you lived in Myrtle. Seeing as you live in VA, try virginia beach or the Outer Banks unless you have to go to Myrtle. The OBX has much better surf fishing than Myrtle Beach. Also you could try Kitty Hawk, there are some P&S people that live there and can give you info on the fish, but the family could go to Jockey's Ridge and Kitty Hawk Kites (right across from JR) and do rock climbing, or go to see the lighthoses in the area.

Evan


----------



## 2rjs (Feb 2, 2004)

Thanks for the info guys! After talking it over with the family we decided to make reservations in Nags Head so hopefully I'll get to get into some better feeshing. 

Thanks


----------



## Richmond Medic (May 28, 2002)

yo dude....


we got great surf fishing right here in v-a. just head to va beach. great striper runs as well as drum and trout runs. ya dont have to go all the way down there.


----------

